

Being a sore loser will either make you rich...or crazy - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/01/how-being-a-sore-loser-can-make-you-rich-or-crazy/

======
jaltucher
Its funny, hc, on every single one of my blog posts people ask the same thing:
is it fiction?

But I assure you its all true: jamesaltucher.com

------
bloggergirl
"My lifelong dream is to anchor my self-worth with who I am right now, this
second."

That is _the_ dream. Imagine if everyone could get there. I _so_ want to get
there. ...But then I wonder if I'd still be driven to achieve more, do more,
etc.

~~~
jaltucher
I have a feeling if we get there, then we'll know what to do. DOn't give
yourself even more things to worry about right now.

------
hc
is this fiction?

